# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự án CNC 1325 Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình

## Kedoithay

Sau nửa năm vất vả cày đến thời điểm giờ mới có chút thời gian để thực hiện dự án em yêu khoa học CNC router 1325 Spindle 3.2kw cắt MDF với alu phục vụ cho ngành quảng cáo. 
Kt: phủ bì 1.6x3m. Tiêu tốn hết 1 thanh I đúc 200x100, 2 thanh I 100x50, 3 thanh hộp kẽm 100x50x2ly. 
Cặp Ray 20 NSK dài 3m, cặp ray 20 hiwin dài 1.6m, vít me 2510 dài 1.5m. thanh răng 1.25 chuẩn bị về.
Motor Y là cặp vetxa 5913 6N + hộp số hành tinh 5:1 cắm trực tiếp vào thanh răng
Motor X đang gom tiền xúc 2 bộ HBS86  :Smile: 
Và đây là 1 số hình ảnh về em nó đang trong giai đoạn lên khung. Em làm theo mẫu Dự án 1818 Thái Nguyên. Mong các bác chỉ bảo thêm

----------

ppgas, solero

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Nếu mình làm thì thường làm sắt hộp dày 8-10mm, dễ làm hơn là dùng sắt i khi khoan taro cũng dễ chứ sắt i bây giờ nó làm không đều có chỗ cứng chỗ mềm nên khoan với taro khó khăn hơn.

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

> Nếu mình làm thì thường làm sắt hộp dày 8-10mm, dễ làm hơn là dùng sắt i khi khoan taro cũng dễ chứ sắt i bây giờ nó làm không đều có chỗ cứng chỗ mềm nên khoan với taro khó khăn hơn.


Khổ nỗi chỗ em không có sắt hộp dày bác à. Dày nhất là 2 ly thôi  :Smile:  và cũng ko có máy phay giường nên em đã mua sẵn 2 lọ keo AB để lấy mặt phẳng

----------


## Kedoithay

Có bác nào nhận phay x cho em với dc ko ạ. Em ko cần cầu kỳ. Chỉ cần 1 thanh sắt hộp dài 1.7m dày khoảng 8ly phay cho em 2 đường để bắt ray là xong x. 
Lh: 0941833222

----------


## Kedoithay

Update bôi keo ab và đang xả y

----------


## Kedoithay

Căn ray phong cách con nhà nghèo

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Cái này làm xong mà nó lệch là sửa phát khùng luôn, do hàn chết các dầm ngang rồi.

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

> Cái này làm xong mà nó lệch là sửa phát khùng luôn, do hàn chết các dầm ngang rồi.


lệch hỏng thì gọi đồng nát nó qua liền. sửa chi nổi bác ơi  :Smile:

----------


## Kedoithay

Em nó đã có hình hài hơn 1 tí rồi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em nó đã có hình hài hơn 1 tí rồi


phần mặt phẳng lắp ray trượt em thấy bác không mài. Bác làm thế nào để nó phẳng và đồng phẳng giữa hai ray Y vậy ?

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

> phần mặt phẳng lắp ray trượt em thấy bác không mài. Bác làm thế nào để nó phẳng và đồng phẳng giữa hai ray Y vậy ?


Em pha keo ab đổ lên rồi mài đó chứ bác. Chắc tại em sơn rồi nên bác tưởng ko mài  :Smile:

----------


## Fusionvie

Keo Epoxy khi bác siết bulon bắt ray, liệu có bị biến dạng không?

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## ahdvip

Máy này đồng phẳng là chuyện không thể rồi. Chạy được và chạy bình thường vì khung yếu, liên kết giữa sàn và 2 cây I 2 bên kiểu này rất yếu nên phần trên hoàn toàn có thể vặn vẹo để chạy được. Máy bác chủ làm ra để chạy quảng cáo thì em nghĩ ok thôi, đáp ứng được công việc, và theo phương châm ngon bổ rẻ. Máy này càng chạy lâu thì khung càng vặn vẹo, vì vậy em nhắc bác chủ nên làm chân máy có ốc chỉnh để chỉnh cho máy ko bị vênh và hạn chế di chuyển.

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

> Keo Epoxy khi bác siết bulon bắt ray, liệu có bị biến dạng không?


Hiện tại thì không nhưng về lâu dài thì em ko biết bác à.

----------


## Kedoithay

Cảm ơn bác ahdvip đã góp ý. 
Nói về đồng phẳng tuyệt đối thì ko có nhưng tương đối thì cũng tạm chấp nhận dc bác à. Vì em cũng đã căng dây chéo góc, đắp keo ab và chà phẳng lấy mặt bằng rồi. Trên vai em cũng đã tính toán đến vấn đề căn chỉnh nên đã khoan lỗ ô van bắt ốc. 
Vì điều kiện chỗ em ko có đầy đủ nên em chỉ cố gắng đến mức này hihi

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Cứ tự tin mà làm bác. Kiêir gì cũng chạy được thôi. Miễn đừng phay sắt là được, còn chạy gỗ với quảng cáo có sai tý không sao.

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

Sau 1 thời gian dài không có thời gian hoàn thiện cho em nó hôm nay lôi mấy bộ motor ra test. Đây là 2 em 5 pha dành cho trục y. Em đang cho nó chạy chế độ 1/2

----------

Bongmayquathem, ppgas

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Keo epoxy bác dùng loại j vậy ạ?

----------


## Kedoithay

> Keo epoxy bác dùng loại j vậy ạ?


Em chả biết tên vì nó ko ghi cụ ạ. Hình ảnh 2 cáo lọ em up ở phần đầu bài ý

----------


## Kedoithay

2 em y 5pha đã xong. Giờ em đang dấu dây cho 2 em hss86. Em nối dây theo sơ đồ của nhà sản xuất nhưng sao ko thấy nó nhúc nhích j cả. Chắc tại em chưa chỉnh mấy cái cần gạt sw1-6. Các bác có thể giải thích cho em công dụng của từng cần gạt để em chỉnh lại với ạ

----------


## kzam

Bác chạy bánh răng chứ ạ?

----------


## dungtb

Cần gạt đó chỉnh vi bước thôi, bác xem lại dây pul/dir là dc

----------

Kedoithay

----------


## Kedoithay

> Cần gạt đó chỉnh vi bước thôi, bác xem lại dây pul/dir là dc


Đúng là nhầm dây pul/dir bác ạ.

----------


## Kedoithay

Thưa các bác về cơ bản phần cơ của em nó đã gần xong. Hi vọng em nó sớm gia nhập đội quân kiếm cơm

----------


## Kedoithay

Em nó đã hoạt động ngon nghẻ cả 3 trục rồi các bác ơi. Phê quá  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, huyquynhbk, kzam, ppgas, solero, VuongAn

----------


## solero

> Em nó đã hoạt động ngon nghẻ cả 3 trục rồi các bác ơi. Phê quá


Đồng cảm với bác. Ai lần đâu DIY máy cũng trải qua cảm giác này. Cảm giác lâng lâng như hút cần vậy ke ke.

----------

